# Diet Critique Help



## steviemh (Aug 25, 2017)

Got back on AAS for the first time in a few years (well 2 to be exact) Haven't stopped workouts just went off for a while. Hit a huge plateau for about the last 6-7 months so decided to go back at it. I am looking to gain around 15 lbs or so. Below is my meals from yesterday. I workout early am normally fasted with a pre-workout and BCAA's before. I eat immediately after workout. 

Meal 1 - 0600
4 egg omelet with low fat cheddar and salsa (maybe 2 tsp) 
2 pieces sourdough toast

Meal 2 - 0900
1 cup oats
1/2 cup vanilla greek yogurt
1/2 cup protein granola and 1/4 cup almonds

Meal 3 - 1200

5 oz Grilled chicken 
1/2 cup Garlic brown rice and quinoa

Meal 4 - 1500
5 oz grilled chicken
1/2 sweet potatoe

Meal 5 - 1800
4 protein pancakes (just what the wife made before I got home from work)
1/4 cup almonds

Right before bed
leftover 2 protein pancakes
1 cup whole milk

Had 2 protein shakes with chocolate and unsweetened almond milk mixed with whole banana and 1/2 cup greek yogurt 2 scoops whey protein

Basically you can replace the chicken with salmon, tuna, shrimp and turkey burger (97% lean)
Rice, sweet potato with cucumber, broccoli, spinach etc and that's my meals everyday for around the last 60 days or so

Cycle is 500 mg test e per week
400 mg tren e

PCT will be clomid and nolva

Thanks in advance for any tips


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 25, 2017)

What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## steviemh (Aug 25, 2017)

Trying to put on about 10-15lbs lean muscle


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 25, 2017)

steviemh said:


> Trying to put on about 10-15lbs lean muscle



Well there is no such thing as fat muscle  

Judging from your photo do you usually have a hard time gaining weight? 

I would add the following comments for you to consider:

Do not ever do fasted cardio. Unless you are trying to go from like 7% to 4% bodyfat it's just pointless. Hurting your progress? Maybe not. But start looking at your body as a finely tuned performance engine. That shit is built to race and kick ass.  You don't do that on an empty tank 

Stop taking bcaa. It's a rip off if you eat meat. Spend that money on more or better food or some dbol 

As for the rest of the diet... well I wouldn't eat half that shit. I mean really what the hell is almond milk? Gross lol. But if you like it then fuk it keep going. So long as you keep gaining weight on it then you are fine. Aim for a about a pound per week. Be sure to keep your hydration constant. Every few pounds add more calories. 

Don't be afraid to throw down a big ass meal once or twice per week. Couple burritos. A pizza. Whatever. 

What does that all shake out to macro wise?


----------



## steviemh (Aug 25, 2017)

I honestly have no idea what the macro count is. I am not that deep into it lol. I like the almond for mixing shakes and that's about all I use it for. Kids don't like it so I don't have to worry about them drinking it all after we go to bed and being without the next day. I guess I should've said "trying to put on about 10-15 lbs and stay lean" lol. I haven't even had one cheat meal in nearly 2 months. It's probably a good time to end that streak

Edit*** No I am not typically a hard gainer, just peaked for the time being I guess. Not trying to get contest ready or anything. Just want my shirts and jeans tighter lol


----------



## knightmare999 (Aug 26, 2017)

If you want to gain, eat more calorie dense foods.  You need the calories.  AAS will help somewhat with nutrient partitioning, especially the tren, so don't sweat the 97% lean meats.
Your foods look healthy, and I'm not saying eat taco bell 5 times a day, but eat some beef or something with some more cals.  You need a good surplus, and eating fats helps you get it.
Good job on the consistent diet--you show a lot of discipline and you look pretty ripped in your avatar.  Gaining 15 pounds is gonna require a lot of surplus.  
If you haven't gained with your diet in the last 60 days, you're not necessarily gonna gain now just because you're on cycle if you don't change your diet up. 
Best of luck.


----------



## steviemh (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks man! I'll start adding in STEAKS!!! Love steaks anyways! May throw some avocado in as well. Up my cheat meals with maybe pizza or something. I'll keep this updated with progress. Started at 197 last Saturday morning. Up to 199 as of this morning.


----------



## steviemh (Oct 2, 2017)

DustinStewart said:


> Were you able to gain muscles?



Yes. I started my cycle 7/30 and upped my calorie and carb intake then. I started at 193 and as of this morning I am 212.7. I will post a progress pic as soon as I get to a computer.


----------



## steviemh (Oct 2, 2017)

Pic on the right was take 7/28. Pic on the left was taken on 9/12. I'll take another one in the next week or 2.


----------



## knightmare999 (Oct 2, 2017)

steviemh said:


> Pic on the right was take 7/28. Pic on the left was taken on 9/12. I'll take another one in the next week or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noticeable difference.

Nice progress.


----------

